# What's your favorite type of litter?



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I need to buy litter tomorrow, and I don't like what we've used so far...our kittens aren't picky in the least, so this is all about the personal preference of the humans! (haha) We live in a 1 bedroom apartment and we're using a covered litter box. 

We've tried:
-Fresh Step clay - I HATED this - the dust from the clay drove me nuts!! 

-Tidy Cat clumping - It's ok, but I really can't stand the smell of it! I didn't even know it had a fragrance until we started using it...apparently I'm hyper sensitive to perfumey smells. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Fresh Step~Hated it. Dust everywhere, like you said. Used it until the box was gone then done some major cleaning and never used it again.

Special Kitty~ Was ok for one cat but I have FIVE!

Tidy Cats~ I LOVE LOVE LOVE Tidy Cats.  Needless to say, that's the kind I use...

The Arm & Hammer Kitty Litter~It was ok...

Scoop Away~Seems like I used that one to before, but didn't care for it, but I can't remember why...it's been quite a while!

There are alot more out there from what I've seen, I just haven't tried any of the others since I tried Tidy Cats w/ my 5 and loved it. 

Good Luck


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

World's best is offering free samples right now. You can get up to an 8lb bag and send in the rebate form and they'll send you a rebate.

I use the cheapest generic brand litter I can buy since I have to comletely change it each time he uses it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I use Purina Maxx Small Spaces. I don't usually care much for Purina products, but this one is great. Excellent dust control and odor control and very little tracking. I've never used anything else. The only problem is I'm not sure if it's available in the U.S. It might be, but I've never heard anyone here from the U.S. speak of it, which leads me to suspect it might not be.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Tidy Cats 24/7 with Long Lasting Odor Control (the red top) works best for my kitties. I don't seem to mind the fragrance. I only buy it when it is on sale. It clumps best for multi cat households, in my opinion. I've also tried Fresh Step but it was too perfumy for me. Haven't tried the generic clumping types though.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I too am sensitive to perfumy smells and clay dust, so I hate using any clay litter.

World's Best is my favorite, by far. It's corn-based so I'm not inhaling toxic asthma-inducing silica dust every time I scoop. It's got kind of a musty corn smell, but I find that natural smell _way_ more pleasant than any strong artificial scent. Plus I love the way it clumps. Clay litter always made these cement bricks that were so difficult to chisel off the box. World's Best just scrapes off easily.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried that stuff you can flush? Its uber expensive.... that blue crystal type one


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like Cat's Pride (very cheap at Walmart), Boots & Barkley (Target brand, also cheap). I used Fresh Step for years, now the smell makes me want to yak.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

been using Arm & Hammer super scoop for as long as I can remember, I buy it in bulk at wally world, 150-200lbs. at a time.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Arm & Hammer Multi-Cat. I would love to try World's Best, but for 3 cats with 3 large boxes...it ain't happenin'


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Claiken said:


> Has anyone tried that stuff you can flush? Its uber expensive.... that blue crystal type one


Yeah, I use a flushable kind but it's not blue crystal. I use S*Wheat Scoop, which is made from wheat and totally unscented. I've never used anything else, but the few times I've cat-sat for friends and smelled their perfumey litters -- ick!!! Who can be around that?? I really feel bad for the cats who have to use that, especially with hooded litterboxes.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

October said:


> Yeah, I use a flushable kind but it's not blue crystal. I use S*Wheat Scoop, which is made from wheat and totally unscented. I've never used anything else, but the few times I've cat-sat for friends and smelled their perfumey litters -- ick!!! Who can be around that?? I really feel bad for the cats who have to use that, especially with hooded litterboxes.


I've used all the above. SWheat Scoop (the wheat one) is my favorite. 


Flushable
Scoopable
No Odor
Safe for kitty
Doesn't need frequent replacement
It is by far the best for a one bedroom condo like mine. I got really tired of taking the litter to the dumpster.

Safe for kittens and cats, unlike any of the clay or scented litters. Kittens in particular tend to swallow litter, and I'd far rather they swallow unscented wheat than scented or artificial litter or even clay or rocks.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I use Fresh Step and I don't notice the perfume smell but the box is kept in the wash room which constantly smells perfume due to clothes detergents.Before I had to move back with my parents I used tidy cats which smelled so awful that I changed to Fresh Step and Boo seemed to like it much better.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I've tried _many _different types of litter, as Rochelle is my picky litter cat. _I_ preferred Feline Pine, because it took care of odor and I prefer something more natural. But after trying may different types, we've settled on Tidy Cat because thats what Rochelle seems to like best. I either get the Small Spaces (which is too chemically for me) or the Instant Action (which is probably what I'll stick with...not so chemically).


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

My favourite is wood pellets. The kittens' favourite is the soil in the garden pots - they treat each and every one as their own personal litter trays


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

Tidy cat for my cats.. Have used them for many many years. I buy the yellow bag ones.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I use the cheapest generic brand litter I can buy since I have to comletely change it each time he uses it.


 
That sounds spendy!! Why??


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I recently switched to World's Best corn litter because I was tired of all the dust and tracking. Its worked out great so far.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I like, and have been using for the last three years, Dr. Elsey Precious Cat Ultra. It doesn't track, it's absorbant, the urine doesn't stick to the bottom of the litter box, and it's cheap. It's unscented, and yet it seems to control smells really well, compared to the others I've tried. I just bought some Arm & Hammer from WalMart because I didn't have time to run to a different store to get the other stuff, and I absolutely dislike the A&H!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I find World's Best kins makes up for its higher pricetag, because I have to completely change it _way_ less than I did with clay litter. Basically, if I'm diligent about scooping thoroughly, I only have to do a complete change once the litter level starts getting low. Maybe once a month, once every two months.


----------



## cornishluv (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll add my vote to Swheat Scoop! I've tried pretty much everything possible (from World's Best to Purr & Simple to Yesterday's News to regular clumping clay to Arm & Hammer) and the Swheat Scoop seems to have the least amount of tracking, the most odour control, and requires the least cleaning.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I use anything I happen to see where I go. I buy clumping. I accidently bought non clumping once..never again. I mostly use Special Kitty or Fresh Pet.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Why use only one!??!

It astounds me that people don't try this more often! 

We use Swheat Scoop & Clump N Flush (like Worlds Best but cheaper), mixed together. We find just Swheat Scoop sticks to the bottom of the pan [when they pee] like concrete. They hated just Worlds Best/Clump N Flush. We mixed them together out of desperation and TA DA! Worlds BESTEST Swheat Clump N Flushable litter! LOL

No dust, perfect clumps, no smell, flushable, satisfactory to all kitties in residence and people, too (altho we just scoop, no poopin' there for us!). As someone else mentioned, we actually haven't cleaned out/refilled our boxes in... easily over 6mths. Ofcourse, we rawfeed, so that MAY have something to do with it. We just refill boxes when they get low, we always like to keep 4-6 inches of litter in each box. We scoop once a day (find atleast 10 pee's and maybe 2-4 poops - thats for 5 cats). We can stick our faces RIGHT IN THE BOX (and have, infact, done this) and we smell nothing but corn/wheat. Never had a cat eliminate inapproriately.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't use cat litter.

Peggy does though, but she's not fussy. Just some Catsan type stuff. Bag's blue, dunno what's in it.

All I do know is that it doesn't smell too bad, and she prefers using the litter tray to the bath...


----------



## Babyblue033 (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband's in charge of the boys' litterbox and he seems to strongly prefer Scoop Away over others we've tried. Personally, I find the dust and perfume smell too much for my liking but since he scoops, he picks the litter.

For Roxy though, I use the World's Best and absolutely love it. But it's used so lightly, peeing only twice a day for a single cat, I'm not certain how it'll stand up to multiple cats. Not to mention it can be expensive.

I am hoping to switch the boys' litter over to something more natural, but not sure what'll fit our requirements. Must be able to handle heavy traffic, clumps EXTREMELY well (WB is good but tend to crumble if not scooped gently), and won't break the bank for 7 cat household??


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

My favourite litter by far is the Feline Fresh scoopable pine litter. Clumps well and I never noticed a litter box odour when I used it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just bought some Swheat Scoop today!! I mixed some in with their Scoop Away and I'm hoping they get used to it soon so I can totally switch it out and start flushing it. Yes, I am excited, don't tease.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> That sounds spendy!! Why??


I can't speak for MowMow but we use the same system at our house and it is not much more expensive than using a big layer of litter that has to be the more expensive tyoe because you leave it in the box for a week or so.

I read in several cat books that some people used only a really thin layer of litter and dump it daily (some even dump after every use but we work outside the house so that's not feasible). The books said cats really liked that.
So we've tried it and both the humans and felines in the house were very happy with it.
We have indoor cats and stick to the behaviourists golden rule; 1 box per cat + 1. Add a small layer of litter, dump every night, wash out weekly. 
The cats get a totally fresh box every day and they like that. We don't have to dig around for treasure because we don't scoop but just dump the whole thing. We can buy cheap litter because the litter does not sit around growing bacteria/developing odors for long and does not need to clump because we do not scoop. I do need to mention that we have rawfed cats and their faeces have very little smell.

The kind of litter that totally grosses me out are those crystals they say you can leave in the box for a month as long as you scoop the faeces out. The faeces will still have touched the litter and cats have far better noses than us, how must that smell for them ? Plus that a lot of cats dislike the feeling of the crystals under their paws anyway.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I use the regular feline pine inside the house, two scoops for scooping, scoop1 large holes lets the pellets drop through collects the crap. scoop 2 small holes saves the unused pellets sifts out disolved pellets. a plastic tidy cat pail works great as scooping bucket. I carry one around and scoop the 4 boxes "almost" every evening.. we have extra pails to place near each box when we are using a pet sitter.. by far this is one of the most economical methods with no dust..


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Another vote for SWheat Scoop here. I've found that by keeping several inches in the box, their pee almost never sticks to the bottom. Clean out clumps once or twice a day, and no odor (except for the first minutes after they poo), little dust, though I bought some Multi Cat SS and it seemed to have a bit more dust than the regular. 

I never have found a good mat to minimize the litter tracking, have tried several different types.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

have been using some imatation sheep skin/wool mats, they seem to work the best so far(washable look like new after). fake plastic grass mat, the cats hated the feel and jumped over it leaving the box. rubber/plastic molded mat, one cat used this instead of the box!! thin felt-like tacky mat, not cleanable and the cats did avoid it untill it wasn't tacky..


----------



## mollyspop (Jan 1, 2011)

world's best, by far; kitty likes it, unscented, flushable, natural, minimal dust, fewer changings, decent pricing for bigger bags on 'net....


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

World's Best all the way!! It's all natural, unscented, has minimal dust and controls odor. With the way I maintain it it's the same price as clay.

Doesn't bother me or the cats and the cats and I both prefer it over any other type we've tried.

My rule is if I can't stick my head RIGHT IN THE LITTER BOX and not smell anything except the corn litter smell, it's not clean enough or I'm not on top of the cleaning. It will get changed if it ever starts to smell. But right now if I scoop 2x day and add litter as needed, I don't need to change the litter. I only need to wash the litter boxes/scoops every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## lmiller (Jan 21, 2011)

I find that scoop away works best for my 2 cats. Cannot stand tidy cats!!


----------

